# Asian eye test



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Asian eye test:








If you cannot decipher anything, then try pulling the corner of your eyes as if you were Japanese. It works. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You must be drunk on warm Pepsi tonight. I tried it and there is still nothing there.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:shock: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> You must be drunk on warm Pepsi tonight. I tried it and there is still nothing there.


You liar! In case you are telling the truth keep pulling until they get to your ears. Once they go cross eyed you will see it. Purty funny!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There's no picture, Pepsi boy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No pic here, Huge.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I see it now. You have to jut your jaw out as far as you can and stick your tongue out as far as you can, while pulling down real hard on the corners of your eyes. Hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Back up and going now; weird, it was working at first.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Now that's funny. Last night it was NOT funny because the image was missing. What causes that?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, when I pull my the corners of my eyelids out, it looks like the reticle on my varmint scope on a cloudy day.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

lmao....now I know! :roll:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I TOLD my wife she needed to be more available. _*Now*_ look what happened!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I can read it just Fine. :


----------

